# wadefishing at night



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone wadefish at night. Thinking about getting out of work tomorrow and wadefishing slp the evening into the night. And if the action is good, fish all night..

Any input would help..


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

PFD
Skeeter spray
Shuffle feets


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

headlamp


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, Ive done it once and just curious if a lot of people have done it. I have the head lamp, a styrofoam donut ( without net) that I normally clip to my belt just in case I need it. Not planning on fishing deep, I know the area pretty good. Thinking I'll throw tops all evening.. Tide will be moving somewhat..


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

elgatogus said:


> Yeah, Ive done it once and just curious if a lot of people have done it. I have the head lamp, a styrofoam donut ( without net) that I normally clip to my belt just in case I need it. Not planning on fishing deep, I know the area pretty good. Thinking I'll throw tops all evening.. Tide will be moving somewhat..


How did it go? My buddies and I fish at night almost every time we go. Tops will work just fine right now.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

zthomas18 said:


> How did it go? My buddies and I fish at night almost every time we go. Tops will work just fine right now.


 The last time I went it went pretty good, just a little creepy when something swims and rubs your legs....lol ( more than likely a mullet) but definitely gets your adrenaline pumping! Im going today after work Ill post a report when I get back.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I used to do it all the time. Was planning some kind of green light set-up, just never got around to it. Agreed that when you feel a wake right beside you, it makes you feel like you should be walking on top...Still cool though.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

elgatogus said:


> The last time I went it went pretty good, just a little creepy when something swims and rubs your legs....lol ( more than likely a mullet) but definitely gets your adrenaline pumping! Im going today after work Ill post a report when I get back.


So how did it go? Wondering if you caught some on topwaters at night.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure its better under at least some kind of moon. Not a new moon. I'll typically go when theres at least a half moon so technically I can't say that night fishing with out lights on a new moon wont work but I'm pretty confident this is not the time to go.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, decided to go and make the best of it. Caught 2 keepers 17" and 24.1/2" trout. Caught on Top water. I'll see if I can post pic thru my phone


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Pic 1


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice going! Thanks for the rpt.


----------

